# Gardener needed



## sarah.rawlinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi again, I have a house in the Caldas da rainha area and need basically an honest care taker/ handyman/ gardener person/s.
Im unable to live in Portugal due to comittments here in the UK , although my property in Portugal has been let out I feel as though its not been looked after whilst it was rented, hence my beautiful pool has been emptied due to a mysterious crack? could do with a reputable builder having a look.
My agent can provide me with help but at a great cost. So if you or anyone can help please contact me via this website, THANX!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Sarah,
Come into our store in Tornada, we have a noticeboard full of useful contacts for you.
edit, I have just noticed you may not live here, contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Oscar_santos_ (Jan 12, 2011)

*reply to post*

Dear Sarah,

I do not know if you have found any body, but if you would like please concact me via this site, I have a gardening company near caldas da rainha.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Most renters don't care much about your property, but you should be charging them a damage deposit to focus their thoughts. The maid for the house should help with spotting problems after rentals, a good agent will do far more than a gardener can to keep things in good condition.

If the pool cracked due to subsidence or seismic movement then your insurance may cover it, again your agent should organise the meeting with the loss adjuster for you and organise the claim. This is not a gardeners job


----------

